# Who makes the best DH body protection?



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

After making a sudden exit from the DH scene due to a head injury in 1999 I am preparing to make a return to feed the bug that never died. At 41 I am highly concerned about safety. I also have a son that is nearing the age for grooming.
Also, to clear some questions about my expertise, or divert some smart ass comments, I am a very experienced racer with many top 3 finishes, mostly 1st place finishes, in Expert Masters including a 3rd at NORBA Nationals. 

I was using a Dianese Gladiator one piece full suit which was hot but saved my ass many times. I loved it and see they don't make it anymore. 
The Bell Bellistic helmet saved my life but I have reason to believe there are much better helmets available now. 
I see there's new companies like Rock Gardn and 661. Also I see new carbon helmets that weren't really affordable then.
I hope some of you experienced racers can tell me what's the best fitting stay in place protection. Also what about durability? This stuff takes a beating sometimes and I would like to buy something that will hold up. I never did spend a lot of time on the ground but brushing trees and rocks is just as abrasive.
What helmet is the best? 
Also what about neck protection. I see a lot more pros are using them. How cumbersome are they and do they work?
Tell me what you know, not what you think. And money is no object. Again, I want the very best for me and my family now. 
Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd consider a Leatt brace before anything else.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Leatt brace has saved my neck a couple times already since i bought it.... i wonder if i'm subconsciously more reckless with it now .... Anyways, they are money well spent and keep my back and neck safe from my stupidity


----------



## primo661 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fox makes the launch suit which I ride with. Its a great suit thats saved me alot, my bro rides with the 661 pressure suit which he likes alot too but its back protector isn't in the same league as the fox. Alpine stars makes top class protection aswell, they are my favourite by miles but maybe thats cause i've only used their top level stuff.

With regard to helmets, seeing as you had a head injury serious enough to bring about retirement maybe you should consider a good quality moto lid. After a stage 3 concussion and the resulting blank spot in my memory I wont ride an mtb helmet again, they also feel small and flimsy. The Fox V3 is great, its light and breathes really well.

For me neck protection is a case of hit or miss. I, as well as a few other downhillers around here found we absolutely cannot ride with a leatt brace when we were asked for our opinions for an online magazine review, others wont ride without one so maybe try one and make up your mind once you've tried it.

heres the review:http://www.nsrmtb.co.za/leatt-brace-review/


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Leatt brace has saved my neck a couple times already since i bought it.... i wonder if i'm subconsciously more reckless with it now .... Anyways, they are money well spent and keep my back and neck safe from my stupidity


Ding ding ding. I'd take my Leatt and Full face helmet over any other protective gear.

Any pressure suit by 661 will be good, but their fitment seems a little off to me. But that's just my experience.

Also, if you go with a Leatt, make sure that the turtle-shell back-plates on your pressure suit have snaps, because with the Leatt you'll need to remove the top 2 or 3 plates. :thumbsup:


----------



## primo661 (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^ the Fox suit allows you to keep all the plates and slip the leatt between the removable back protector and the suit.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

I ride with a Specialized Deviant full face and a Fox Launch Suite for padding. You can overheat pretty quickly in the Launch Suite but as long as your moving your good. The Deviant breathes surprisingly well for a full face.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Dainese still makes the best body armor, and their new stuff is even better than their old stuff. I wear the Revolution Pro knee/shin guards, and a Wave V safety jacket when I want upper body protection. The Leatt brace is nice, but I don't feel the need for it on my FR bike (I always wear it at the MX track because you might have a 250 lbs bike land on the back of your head). For helmets, it's hard to beat the Giro Remedy for bikes and the Bell Moto 8 if you want a DOT helmet.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Still go with dainese. I also like my old dainese jacket (4 years old ) and the only thing I'd swap that is a new dainese.

As for helmets - some people recomend the deviant helmet but if you want to go big or fast it gives very little protection compared to other heavier helmets like giro/tld/the/bell.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd go with this for upper body: http://www.dainese.com/us_en/motorbike/jacket-wave-v-1-2-3-neck.html?destinazione_uso=45&cat=41

I've tried on many different armours and found this one to have to most coverage.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you don't mind the heat, use a Motocross Helmet. If you wanna stick with a DH specific helmet TLD makes some pretty realiable lids and have some sick paint jobs. Then again, I'm using a Fox Rampage personally and Ive taken a few gnarly falls and it's still without any cracks.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you guys for your mature and informative remarks.
I may consider a full DOT helmet due to my Med Hx. Only thing that may hold me back is weight. I guess I'll have to spend a little extra time in the gym this winter to do some neck training! 
Glad to know Dianese is still in the game with a quality product. I'll have to get with my sponsor and do some shopping soon.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone know if 661 upper body armor is compatible with Leatt?


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Check chainlove.com, I've seen Troy Lee D2 helmets popping up for around $130 which is a great deal imo. Also have seen a 661 Evolution Carbon for around the same price.

I'm pretty happy with my Dainese Impact jacket, got a great deal on closeout from Cambriabike (thank god my size is XL). The back protection is awesome, and the entire suit is very comfortable. I just which there was an extra strap to hold the shoulder pads in place a bit better. 

As for knee/shins and elbow/forarms, Raceface Rally can't be beat. I've worn my Rally knee/shins for 6+ hours at a time without removing them, climbing and everything. They are just so comfortable and stay in place pretty well for me.


----------



## dirtwhip (Aug 14, 2009)

I wear POC and am very pleased in the function and mobility of the armor. The VPD material in their guards is pretty wicked and works far better than I thought it would. Their 2010 DH helmets have something I haven't seen yet but looks like it might take helmet safety to a new level. I was just looking at their website and I don't know if any other companies are implementing this technology yet but it definitely looks interesting. May have to upgrade my lid.

http://www.pocsports.com/news/index.asp?id=194
http://www.mipshelmet.se/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

watermoccasin said:


> Dainese still makes the best body armor, and their new stuff is even better than their old stuff. t.


yep.....but get the Leat neck brace


----------



## biketrials25 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've found that TSG fits me better than 661. I've never seen much on here about their stuff. Checkout: http://ridetsg.com/index.php?sfpc=TSG_OVERVIEW


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

I wear a 661 core saver and a leatt

can someone tell me if i'm wearing my leatt wrong as i dont want to cause myself injury.

I have it fitted over my core saver so it comes into contact with my chest protector and spine board.

Is this wrong? I get conflicting advice as to whether it should go over or under your armour?!!??!?!


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Leatt's directions say that the Thoradic plate is supposed to contact your skin, the front piece can go on top. Jesus people, read directions, i applaud the want to protect your neck but do it properly



















And i'm using the Rockgardn Trail Star. Far better than my core saver was. Cooler and it actually has hard plastic chest plates.


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

Fair enough good to know my LBS showed me to fit it like that better let them know before someone gets hurt!!!!

Looks like I'll be either ripping some of the spine board off my core saver or buying an alternative...........................


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

the new core saver has removable spine plates to accomidate the back of the leatt. in this situation, the leatt goes over the armor.

if the back of the leatt will contact a plastic spine piece, then it goes under the armor.


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll have to try tonight i'm not sure i can fit the leatt under my armour, will probably involve removing some pieces from my 08 core saver


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Bikesair said:


> I ride with a Specialized Deviant full face and a Fox Launch Suite for padding. You can overheat pretty quickly in the Launch Suite but as long as your moving your good. The Deviant breathes surprisingly well for a full face.


I use a Deviant as well. I don't think it's as reliable as I'd like it to be though. It feels pretty light and I don't think it was deisgned to sustain very hard hits. Hopefully I'm wrong and if I am someone please tell me!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

For helmets, I'd look at a Shoei VFX-W if cost is no object. I got a Fox V3, they are on sale for $120 on Amazon right now, regularly $375. The Shoei is $400 - $575 depending on paint. 

I'm pretty happy with my Race Face Rally leg and arm armor. I also use their armor jacket, but the velcro is losing it's stick... Dainese is great, I had an older jacket. I'd get another if price wasn't a concern. 

You could also asks what Leatt recommends for an armor jacket if you're set on a neck brace. I'm a little hesitant to get one, as it precludes being able to tuck and roll. The Alpinestars BNS is designed to allow more movement of your head, but limit compression. They believe this is the primary mode of neck trauma, not fore-aft or side-to-side movement. They did experiments on cadavers to test the theory.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Apparently as of right now, POC has the best protection, though the come with a hefty price.... too bad, for a weekend warrior POC is definitely out of the question...

for a weekend warrior 661 is the way to go.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Why do you say POC is the best? It doesn't appear to accomodate a Leatt very comfortably. POC site doesn't mention anything about neck barce compatibility. 
The chest plates come up high. I do like the material they are using for the impact cushion. 
Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Dynamatt said:


> Leatt's directions say that the Thoradic plate is supposed to contact your skin, the front piece can go on top. Jesus people, read directions, i applaud the want to protect your neck but do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Rockgardn Flak Jacket with the Leatt Adventure. If your run the Leatt under the chest plates it acts as a RAM Air induction. Just went for a ride this weekend and almost froze to death. (wish I had a scarf) That should help with cooling in the middle of summer. I also hear a lot of stories how some people have a problem with the Leatt on steep trails. I had no problems at all and the trail I went on this weekend is considered one of the steepest even for Swiss standards. Which makes me wonder if people even have the Leatt fitted properly.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Swissarm you are putting yourself at risk running your brace like that yes the thorasic is inside the protector good but the front member must also rest on your chest, the brace will not function in event of a crash running it like that or at the very least you are minmising its intent, and more than likely why we are hearing of other minor injuries, Ive ben convinced for awhie since people won't provide detailed specific's that incorrect fitting and combinations is the key and any device is going to fail in its job if not used correctly.

All the best, this is fac not opinion, I have been there when Leatt reps have strongly made this clear to there distributors and retailers.

good luck.
:thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Tedman, hi ya, being a similar age an old warhorse racer, I have been recovering from a serious neck and back and head injury [mtb related, not fully

protected at the time, similar to Tara lanes type of incident/situation]

The fact you're looking to make a comeback at what ever level is fantastic and look forward to seeing ya posts as ya get back on board.

You have the opportunity to do things right first time and also set a fantastic example to ya lad who's starting out, you are his example remember so you

set the bar for him too, just because he's young he can avoid hopefully any serious injury with whats available now. You can also get it horribly wrong and I

see it here all the time.

That said, all the best.

Here's my take on it, make up your own mind and hopeully this will just raise your awareness though the fog of opinions and bad advice by us and companies

retailers out there after a quick buck @ risk of your safety, though to be fair we are our own worst enemies!

Cost is always a factor, but should not override the goal, if ya can't do it then wait until ya can properly imo.

1: Buy your NECKBRACE first............!

2: then only then buy your Helmet...........

3: The Protection.........

Can't reiterate this enough, there's many and varied reasons for this, but most importantly so you can get the right type of neck brace system for your

aapplication and fit for you, and then have the correct fitting Helmet for you your needs and is COMPATIBLE with your neck brace!

Many Helmets are not! especially MTB FS DH versions, they are just out of date. As are many Moto varied moto Helmets.

Hence why buy first then take with you to LBS / Moto shop and try on with your neck brace, remember to straddle a bike to and test it out as much s ya can for

fwd and bwd movement if possible get someone to watch you. with both you and ya son ya can have some fun doing this together.

Don't skimp on this area, its not worth it, its not about bling, its about being able to ride and enjoy it no matter what.

Reasons again for this are nearly as varied and many as the neck brace, BUT you can get more personal ya need to as our heads are all different.

Either MOTO or MTB your choice!

Here's some points though,

MTB DH Helmets in the main have remained the same for some years, only carbon variants etc have updated the catalog, only recently has TLD for example

released the D3 variant which was designed around the new MTB DH std and also is neck brace compatible / designed to function, truly! Others THE D2 Remedy

661 etc may fit but you will only know once you've been able to try them with your chosen brace, if you get the Helmet first and try this you will compromise

you most important protective devices, to me these should work together to provide an even higher level of protection to the Head [brain] and neck, spine,

etc.

To look at them as individual parts you can click together is like trying to incorporate Mechano and Lego you may get it to fit but its not optimum or even

safe.

Now again not all Helmets are equal only you can decide on price, quality, protection, fit, weight, breathability etc.

To look at them as individual parts you can click together is like trying to incorporate Mechano and Lego you may get it to fit but its not optimum or even

safe.

If you like Dainese, I would stick with it, the newer stuff will be better than your older stuff and more compatibility options!

I will be looking at them myself, I use TLD and RF Rally FRs for knee protection, I like both, quality varies, but its good to have a couple of options

depending on conditions tracks etc, if really rocky sharp etc I'd wear full legs, my normal stuff I wear my bones.

You may need to modify some upper body amour to allow the front member of the brace to rest on you upper chest and also the Thorasic @ the rear, to me

this is not such an issue, but if you have ya brace first you not what your options are.

The above Rockgarden and Leatt is an exact example of what not to do.

cheers ta

I have a few parts to this I may add, still deciding if should share this much info lol...


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, after much research and reading posts on many sites, the products and combo I have come to purchase (partly due to sponsorships) based on compatibility are as follows: 
2010 TLD D2
2010 Leatt GPX
2010 661 Core Saver

I'm not interested in modifying equipment, gambling with my spine and head, or buying the latest craze. I'm following the companies recommendations based on _*their*_ research and ensuring that warranties are kept in tact by useage guidlelines. 
I was involved in a horrible crash in 98 that resulted in a company's liability due to a fork breaking at the axle mounts on a very high speed (40-45mph) fire road section of a DH track. As soon as one modifies a part, the company is released from all liability. In my event it would have cost me thousands in medical bills and equipment costs, but because I hadn't tampered with anything the company covered all costs 100% and accepted full responsibility. (And no I didn't sue them. It was all handled privately. I didn't want to damage their reputation for a freak occurence)
So don't modify your stuff.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Swissarm you are putting yourself at risk running your brace like that yes the thorasic is inside the protector good but the front member must also rest on your chest, the brace will not function in event of a crash running it like that or at the very least you are minmising its intent, and more than likely why we are hearing of other minor injuries, Ive ben convinced for awhie since people won't provide detailed specific's that incorrect fitting and combinations is the key and any device is going to fail in its job if not used correctly.
> 
> All the best, this is fac not opinion, I have been there when Leatt reps have strongly made this clear to there distributors and retailers.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, which is why I said to wear the brace UNDER the chest plates. Those are not my photos but a quote from a previous poster. Leatt STRONGLY recommends to wear the brace under the armor which I do and as I said also acts like a RAM air cooling device. Plus you have more range of motion which allows you to see the trail no matter how steep it is. I have the adventure and went down one of the steepest trails in Switzerland and never even noticed I was wearing the brace. And to think that people are having problems with steep trails in places flatter than Switzerland makes me realize the majority of people with this brace are wearing it completely wrong, like wearing your helmet backwards. ut:

And for those of you who don't know, Switzerland is STEEP. Makes Colorado look like Texas.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Swissam said:


> I agree with you, which is why I said to wear the brace UNDER the chest plates. Those are not my photos but a quote from a previous poster. Leatt STRONGLY recommends to wear the brace under the armor which I do and as I said also acts like a RAM air cooling device. Plus you have more range of motion which allows you to see the trail no matter how steep it is. I have the adventure and went down one of the steepest trails in Switzerland and never even noticed I was wearing the brace. And to think that people are having problems with steep trails in places flatter than Switzerland makes me realize the majority of people with this brace are wearing it completely wrong, like wearing your helmet backwards. ut:
> 
> And for those of you who don't know, Switzerland is STEEP. Makes Colorado look like Texas.


haha my bad I quoted the wrong link lol.

Um love to check out Switzy DH whip some picc's!

Tedman Well, after much research and reading posts on many sites, the products and combo I have come to purchase (partly due to sponsorships) based on compatibility are as follows: 
2010 TLD D2
2010 Leatt GPX
2010 661 Core Saver



> I'm not interested in modifying equipment, gambling with my spine and head, or buying the latest craze. I'm following the companies recommendations based on _*their*_ research and ensuring that warranties are kept in tact by useage guidlelines.
> I was involved in a horrible crash in 98 that resulted in a company's liability due to a fork breaking at the axle mounts on a very high speed (40-45mph) fire road section of a DH track. As soon as one modifies a part, the company is released from all liability. In my event it would have cost me thousands in medical bills and equipment costs, but because I hadn't tampered with anything the company covered all costs 100% and accepted full responsibility. (And no I didn't sue them. It was all handled privately. I didn't want to damage their reputation for a freak occurence)
> So don't modify your stuff.


I think we are on the saqme page, modifying was more in reference to fitting of some chest protectors Ive seen some Dianses where some have cut a bigger opening to fit the brace through not a biggie but hey if ya 661 fits then sweet, may check it out myself, surpriseing ya sponsors if they do TLD didn;t put you onto a D3, I don't follow fads either, been arond FS Helemts for over 30years racing moto and mtb so I also choose carefully.

Anyways sounds like youre happy, go rip, no excuses now on protection front :thumbsup:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

True I have no idea about the POC and a neck brace...


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

so can anyone make a listing of the full face helmets and body armour which are compatible with neck braces???

My brother races DH, and this weekend he had a crash during a race, luckily it was on the soft dirt of the goal line (big big jump) , but while I was walking down the course to check the lines I watched some horrid crashes in the rock section... and made me really wonder about the neck braces....
expensive yes but definitely worth it if they work.... and as I read here is not as easy as buying one neck brace....

I would appreciate the info.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Tedman said:


> Well, after much research and reading posts on many sites, the products and combo I have come to purchase (partly due to sponsorships) based on compatibility are as follows:
> 2010 TLD D2
> 2010 Leatt GPX
> 2010 661 Core Saver


TLD makes good stuff for sure. But arguably the best spine protection and helmet protection (MTB, and possibly MTX-for MTB use) are the POC Spine VPD Tee and the 2010 POC Cortex DH helmet.

The innovative MIPS technology, dual shell, penetration layer etc has led to some serious engineering awards:

Best product of 4252 products from 52 countries: http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/poc-win-another-award-for-helmets-25376

and

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/poc-win-award-for-downhill-helmet-24730

I am not alone in my opinioins either:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224072

And the chest protector is certified for moto standard en1621-2. 
http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=20330

I have had the Spine Tee for a year next month and it has been super comfortable and bombproof, Virtually no wear and tear, except it is off white now from all the dirt and mud here in the PNW/Whistler. I also own the POC helmet and have had 2 fairly good crashes with no lasting damage (to me). But helmets are very personal, fit is very important. Buy from somewhere you can try on first, or send it back if it doesnt fit.

Last link is an old post of my search for a cost no object helmet (26 years of education to protect): http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=486086

Addendum: I have no idea how the LEATT would fit with these components. I would like to get a straight answer from POC. Before my next trip to Whistler this summer, I will definately be looking for a neck brace, so I will find out myself by then


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

Swissam said:


> And to think that people are having problems with steep trails in places flatter than Switzerland makes me realize the majority of people with this brace are wearing it completely wrong, like wearing your helmet backwards. ut:
> 
> And for those of you who don't know, Switzerland is STEEP. Makes Colorado look like Texas.


Not everyone who feels limited by the Leatt in terms of visibility is wearing it wrong. I tried wearing a Leatt on terrain that isn't even all that steep by Colorado standards and couldn't see far enough down trail to ride at an acceptable pace. By a long shot. I know how to fit the brace and how to "slam" the rear portion but it just didn't work with my body type.

Also, and let me preface this by saying that I've never been to Switerland (and would love to go), but unless you've ridden DH trails outside of a resort in Colorado you really have no basis on which to judge the steepness of our riding.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

mountains said:


> Not everyone who feels limited by the Leatt in terms of visibility is wearing it wrong. I tried wearing a Leatt on terrain that isn't even all that steep by Colorado standards and couldn't see far enough down trail to ride at an acceptable pace. By a long shot. I know how to fit the brace and how to "slam" the rear portion but it just didn't work with my body type.
> 
> Also, and let me preface this by saying that I've never been to Switerland (and would love to go), but unless you've ridden DH trails outside of a resort in Colorado you really have no basis on which to judge the steepness of our riding.


I'm actually from Avon (Vail Valley) and now live in Switzerland I know a few trails in CO that are quite steep but like I said, nothing compared to here. The Alps are almost straight vertical :eekster: , valley starts at about 1,000 ft to 15,000 ft to peak (on average) whereas CO valleys start at 8,000 ft to 14,00 ft to peak (on average) I've been in a few sketchy situations in CO but not like here where I have been frozen with fear that I was about to die. (And this was in bounds just a few meters off of the run, snowboarding) I learned my lesson to never go off of the run unless I go with someone who knows the way down. 300ft cliffs are the small ones here. Anyways I can understand how the Leatt might not fit on certain body builds I.E big chest, short neck or whatever the case may be. My friend has the same problem so he bought a MX race collar which is not as protective as a leatt, but better than nothing.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Swissam: quick question...do you use the Leatt straps with your Flak Jacket? (perhaps under the chest plate?)I have been shopping for Leatt compatible armor and while I really wanted something less bulky than the Flak Jacket it seems to be one of the few listed as compatible. Considering the price, I am thinking it fits the bill. 

I am just wondering if I am missing anything on fit issues with the Flak Jacket and Leatt


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

string said:


> Swissam: quick question...do you use the Leatt straps with your Flak Jacket? (perhaps under the chest plate?)I have been shopping for Leatt compatible armor and while I really wanted something less bulky than the Flak Jacket it seems to be one of the few listed as compatible. Considering the price, I am thinking it fits the bill.
> 
> I am just wondering if I am missing anything on fit issues with the Flak Jacket and Leatt


No, I do not run the straps as the jacket plus my old hockey jersey and my camelbak hold it down. The flak jacket only looks and feels bulky when your not riding. Once your on the trail I had no clue I was even wearing all of that until I crashed. A tip for getting the camelbak on is to loosen the straps all the way then swing it over your back then tighten it. 
Seriously the Flak jacket and the Leatt go great together and after watching a pro from team Trek break his arm from an elbow first fall on the first 300ft of the trail this weekend both me and my friend were glad we were padded up.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

cesalec said:


> so can anyone make a listing of the full face helmets and body armour which are compatible with neck braces???
> 
> My brother races DH, and this weekend he had a crash during a race, luckily it was on the soft dirt of the goal line (big big jump) , but while I was walking down the course to check the lines I watched some horrid crashes in the rock section... and made me really wonder about the neck braces....
> expensive yes but definitely worth it if they work.... and as I read here is not as easy as buying one neck brace....
> ...


I have a 661 evolution helmet, rock garden flak jacket with my Leatt with no problems.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Swissam said:


> No, I do not run the straps as the jacket plus my old hockey jersey and my camelbak hold it down. The flak jacket only looks and feels bulky when your not riding. Once your on the trail I had no clue I was even wearing all of that until I crashed. A tip for getting the camelbak on is to loosen the straps all the way then swing it over your back then tighten it.
> Seriously the Flak jacket and the Leatt go great together and after watching a pro from team Trek break his arm from an elbow first fall on the first 300ft of the trail this weekend both me and my friend were glad we were padded up.


Great. Thanks for the info. I just keep coming back to the flak jacket. At the price, its no big loss if something better comes along next season and I will definitely appreciate the protection. I just can not get comfortable ordering a product that was not designed with a Leatt in mind regardless of if it may work.

I was also wondering about fitting a camelbak. Good stuff!

Now I just need to find a jersey. Guess I should go up a size or two.

Bye the way, I resent your Texas is flat comment. There is at least 1200 millimeters (sure sounds better than 4 ft) of elevation gain in the 10 miles surrounding my house.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

string said:


> Great. Thanks for the info. I just keep coming back to the flak jacket. At the price, its no big loss if something better comes along next season and I will definitely appreciate the protection. I just can not get comfortable ordering a product that was not designed with a Leatt in mind regardless of if it may work.
> 
> I was also wondering about fitting a camelbak. Good stuff!
> 
> ...


Actually I would stick to a normal (your size) jerseys as they were made to be worn over pads. Anything too loose will be prone to catch on tree branches looking to pull you down. You may need to stretch the neck a bit to fit the leatt but after wearing it a few times it should be good. I find it easier to put on the flak jacket and jersey first then fit the leatt though the neck into the jacket then zip up the jacket over the leatt. Took me half an hour figure that sh*t out .:madman: I though I was going to have to ride with no jersey on a cold day.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Swissam said:


> Actually I would stick to a normal (your size) jerseys as they were made to be worn over pads. Anything too loose will be prone to catch on tree branches looking to pull you down. You may need to stretch the neck a bit to fit the leatt but after wearing it a few times it should be good. I find it easier to put on the flak jacket and jersey first then fit the leatt though the neck into the jacket then zip up the jacket over the leatt. Took me half an hour figure that sh*t out .:madman: I though I was going to have to ride with no jersey on a cold day.


Makes sense.

I going to order this week so I can get some riding time with the gear before it gets too hot and be ready for the mountains this summer.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

cesalec said:


> so can anyone make a listing of the full face helmets and body armour which are compatible with neck braces???
> 
> My brother races DH, and this weekend he had a crash during a race, luckily it was on the soft dirt of the goal line (big big jump) , but while I was walking down the course to check the lines I watched some horrid crashes in the rock section... and made me really wonder about the neck braces....
> expensive yes but definitely worth it if they work.... and as I read here is not as easy as buying one neck brace....
> ...


i run a rockgardn pearl helmet, a leatt brace and my rockgardn trailstar. everything fits together great and i dont notice any real limitation to movement or awkwardness. hope that helps


----------



## rasmasyean (Mar 19, 2010)

Are d3o pads being used in these types of protective garments? It's a trade name for one of those shear hardening foams like the POC back thing. I don't know what other brands (other than VPD) there are of these liquid armors and whatnot but I know they had some trails in the 2006 olympic ski suits. Has this technology matured to the point of substituting plastic? Or perhaps used in combination? Any future products on the horizon for 2011?


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I do not think d3o has made it into the upper body armor. The 2010 661 EVO pressure suite looks like it has d3o but if you look at the 661 website and catalog it does not list the use of d3o. It appears to be foam padding.

I would guess cost would be a major factor at this point in the use of D3o. Consider the pads run close to $100, it could easily add close to $200+ to the cost of an already expensive pressure suite. (hence the high price of the POC stuff). 

Personally, I think it is coming, but not here yet.

I use the 661 evo knee pads with d3o and while they are very comfortable and offer good protection, I still think there is something to be said for hard protective material.


----------



## rasmasyean (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this any good?

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/fox-titan-jacket.html

Anyone know how much this weighs?

I want to used it for snowboarding actually, and was wondering if it was restrictive in either movement or too heavy to be jummping arround with it on.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

string said:


> I do not think d3o has made it into the upper body armor. The 2010 661 EVO pressure suite looks like it has d3o but if you look at the 661 website and catalog it does not list the use of d3o. It appears to be foam padding.
> 
> I would guess cost would be a major factor at this point in the use of D3o. Consider the pads run close to $100, it could easily add close to $200+ to the cost of an already expensive pressure suite. (hence the high price of the POC stuff).
> 
> ...


Yeah, from what I have heard the d3o material is much inferior to the VPD, since it has to be cut into sheets and/or perforated to make bends. VPD can be molded into a solid, multi thickness material in the exact shape you want (i.e. pre-bent). However, I think the 3do material is much better than standard foam, and probably better than multidensity foam.

I would sooner skimp on bike parts than safety equipment. I wish someone would make leg armor according to my design, since all designs on the market basically suck. (i.e. rotate). But with a little 3M Type77 adhesive they stay in place


----------



## rasmasyean (Mar 19, 2010)

rdhfreethought said:


> Yeah, from what I have heard the d3o material is much inferior to the VPD, since it has to be cut into sheets and/or perforated to make bends. VPD can be molded into a solid, multi thickness material in the exact shape you want (i.e. pre-bent). However, I think the 3do material is much better than standard foam, and probably better than multidensity foam.
> 
> I would sooner skimp on bike parts than safety equipment. I wish someone would make leg armor according to my design, since all designs on the market basically suck. (i.e. rotate). But with a little 3M Type77 adhesive they stay in place


Prolly a necessary side effect of mass produced general fitting armor. Is the a shop that makes custom fitting stuff? Or would that be too expensive?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

The last hand made armor I heard of was Core Rat. It was made by hand by Angie Ho. I dont think they are in business anymore.


----------



## willacethayer (Feb 23, 2010)

i just recently picked up the thor impact rig se and it seems to be pretty good. i have not tacken any serious spills yet so not sure what it can handle. has anyone else used it or know anyone that doeshttp://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=thor+impact+rig+se&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------

